# Heart Attack Grill...



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

Every time this segment comes on Travel channel I get a chubby and feel like flying to Arizona just for the burgers...

Has anybody been there?...

Any feedback?...






YouTube Video


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

I remember seeing this. The food looks freaking good. Waitresses aren't bad either.


----------



## exellerant (Nov 10, 2011)

i want in!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2011)

The Las Vegas location opened recently...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Ditch the buns and onions and you have yourself a protein feast


----------



## Runner22 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my home town and have to admit I have frequented the place once or twice.  The burgers are fat and tasty, shakes thick and the girls are thin and sweet, but the fries suuuuck!  I'll definately be back when I need a hard attack or two.  I think I'm do...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> This is my home town and have to admit I have frequented the place once or twice. The burgers are fat and tasty, shakes thick and the girls are thin and sweet, but the fries suuuuck! I'll definately be back when I need a hard attack or two. I think I'm do...


 

I didn't expect to much from their fries considering they are bottomless...

They should charge for the fries and make the girls bottomless...


----------



## Runner22 (Nov 10, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I didn't expect to much from their fries considering they are bottomless...
> 
> They should charge for the fries and make the girls bottomless...


 
I would definately expand my tip....an inch or more!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone else remember reading about their spokesman's death?*

575-pound Heart Attack Grill spokesman dies*

By Weldon B. Johnson
March 3, 2011
The Arizona Republic

                  Blair River was a big guy with a big heart.

 River, who stood 6-foot-8 and weighed about 575 pounds, gained a  measure of fame in the past year as spokesman for the Heart Attack  Grill, a west Chandler restaurant that specializes in thick hamburgers  and fries. He died on Tuesday at the age of 29.

More @ *575-pound Heart Attack Grill spokesman dies

*See also *Former Athlete Blair River Becomes Cheerleader for Unhealthy Food at the Heart Attack Grill, Dies Young

*Official cause of death was eventually ruled pneumonia*.

*




YouTube Video


----------



## t-diddz (Nov 11, 2011)

so sick!! This could count for a whole months worth of cheat days.... but is it worth it? thats the question? i think.. yes!!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Anyone else remember reading about their spokesman's death?
> 
> *575-pound Heart Attack Grill spokesman dies*
> 
> ...


 

Ya I remember this...

They said he got died doing what he loved...


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> This is my home town and have to admit I have frequented the place once or twice.  The burgers are fat and tasty, shakes thick and the girls are thin and sweet, but the fries suuuuck!  I'll definately be back when I need a hard attack or two.  I think I'm do...



I just want to apologize in advance, but how do you frequent something once or twice?


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I just want to apologize in advance, but how do you frequent something once or twice?


 
^^^


He meant he frequents it once or twice a day...

He is probably one of those fat dudes that eat for free for being over 350lb...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I just want to apologize in advance, but how do you frequent something once or twice?



lol  English major!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lol  English major!



FUCKING MELVIN!


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lol  English major!



Paralegal actually! many english need kno even to finish this degree!


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> He meant he frequents it once or twice a day...
> ...




That guy in the picture is big boned! not fat!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

How about this guy?...


----------



## Walnutz (Nov 11, 2011)

Those burgers look great!


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> How about this guy?...



Oh no he's fat, probably because of his genes though. You know, he doesn't really eat that much but his mom was fat and his grandma too so it's a genetic thing. Nothing he can do about it...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> How about this guy?...​


 

Funny how they put a big ass shower towl to cover up his balls and stick...

Doesn't his fat do a good enough job at covering hit up?...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Paralegal actually! *many english need kno even to finish this degree!*



Hold the phone.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

Blair River... The spokesman for Heart Attack grill that died...





With random whores...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Blair River... The spokesman for Heart Attack grill that died...



That second guy isn't River, is he?


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That second guy isn't River, is he?


 

 Maybe not...

All these fat guys are starting to look a like...

Is that racist?...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> All these fat guys are starting to look a like...
> 
> *Is that racist?...*



lol 

*FATIST!*


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

YouTube Video











Check out the hot broad the owner took with him...

I bet he gets B.J.'s from these broads on a daily...

Oh how I envy him...


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hold the phone.



Oops (Perry style), what I meant to say was; One is required to posses mediocre-to-above average language skills, in order to complete such a program.


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 11, 2011)

What is sad is that I'm a fucking immigrant with a different 1st and 2nd language.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 11, 2011)

Would you rather bone her?...

Or eat the burger?...


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Would you rather bone her?...
> 
> Or eat the burger?...



Bone the burger...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> How about this guy?...



You should've seen KOS before he called Jenny....


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Oops (Perry style), what I meant to say was; One is required to posses mediocre-to-above average language skills, in order to complete such a program.



Just messin wit u.


----------

